# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #27 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Hornets fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets - *Nicolas Batum*

21. New Jersey Nets - *Brandon Rush*
22. Orlando Magic - *JaVale McGee*
23. Utah Jazz - *Robin Lopez*
24. Seattle Supersonics - *Serge Ibaka*
25. Houston Rockets - *Courtney Lee* - _Pick will be traded_
26. San Antonio Spurs - *Kosta Koufos*
27. New Orleans Hornets - 
28. Memphis Grizzlies - 
29. Detroit Pistons - 
30. Boston Celtics -


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Dang, I was going to say Courtney Lee but he just got snatched up. I'll come back and give my pick.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

I'm starting to wonder if they're thinking about trading the pick because so far, it looks like they've been working out more 2nd round and possibly undrafted guys than they have been working out projected 1st rounders.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Shouldn't this be on the Spurs board...It looks like this is their pick


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Oh yeah! I didn't even realize this said #26 pick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*



Diable said:


> Shouldn't this be on the Spurs board...It looks like this is their pick


Oops, you're right. We will do this tomorrow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Koufos to the Spurs, now it's really your turn


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

I guess JJ Hickson.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

i wanna say super mario chalmers, but since cp3 plays so many minutes with the backup guard on the court with him, i wanna get somebody with some more height/length... jj hickson looks decent but i doubt he can contribute much right away and I wanna give Hilton one last chance to solidify a spot in our rotation before his rookie contract runs up... he showed good signs in the postseason this year. J.R. Giddens is somebody I've followed since his high school years, and although he may be a great player, his style of play reminds me alot of J.R. Smith, its sad to generalize but i feel hes going to be just like him IF he even makes it into the league. 

Kyle Weaver was pretty much touted as an early 20s pick in the first round right after the tourney just a couple months ago, why his stock fell so much i don't know, but i think hes a great option with how late we're picking, and either he's gonna come in and plug a hole right away or not work out at all.... at least we don't have to wait around for his "potential" to kick in.

my pick- *Kyle Weaver*


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Don't forget to vote on whether or not you think the pick will be traded.

Before the injury I might have gone with Bill Walker right here but now, I think I'll go with Hickson.

I was also wondering if they may indeed trade the pick but I think they may keep it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #26 Pick*

Word out of Raleigh is that Sidney Lowe's sources expect Hickson to be drafted between 10 and 20.I would guess that means he's done very well in workouts,because he was projected to go later in the first.Really he looks to have a huge amount of upside as a post player.

One problem I have is that if he's doubled he makes mistakes.Of course he's not likely to be doubled in the NBA and if he ever is that would mean you'd made a very good pick at 27


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Only three votes, but I guess it's better than nothing as Hickson takes it.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------

